# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  How long does it us to have a dream?

## Merro

Sorry the title should of said, How long does it take to have a dream?

You all know we sleep at night and dream? I am wondering how long does it  take to get into your dream state. Usually when I close my eyes when I go to bed. I really don't know how long it takes me to have a dream, I just have a dream. Sometimes I usually have a dream with out knowing. It's really weird.

----------


## moondust

I've always wondered this because when I'm falling asleep I start to dream...it always reminds me of a film reel. And then once I'm asleep the dream completely changes.

----------


## Supernova

Untill your first REM period, I'd imagine.  I think that's 1 - 1.5 hours.

P.S. You can fix the title with an edit.

----------


## Emkinator

Sleep consists of multiple cycles, each lasting 90 minutes. First you go through multiple deep sleep stages. Dreams are possible but unlikely in these periods. Those dreams would be very different from regular dreams, often consisting of just a thought or a feeling like the feeling you have left your car keys somewhere.
When you have gotten to the deepest sleeping stage you will start to go backwards to a progressively lighter sleep until you reach a REM period (Rapid Eye Movement).
In this period dreaming occurs and when it ends, you go in your next sleep cycle. This first REM period is just about 10 or so minutes long, but they get longer with every cycle (That's why WBTB works), and you don't go in as a deep sleep with every next cycle, so you have the longest REM periods in the morning.
Oh, and you feel less drowsy if you wake up during light sleep or a REM period as opposed during a deep sleep stage.
That about sums it up. Hope it helps!

----------

